# Cut these up



## Tclem (Sep 12, 2015)

guy brought me a "red oak Burl" a while back. Cut half of it up. (Small Burl) and processed these scales today

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 12, 2015)

Looks like some pretty special wood
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 12, 2015)

What you going to make Tony.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 12, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> What you going to make Tony.


A bowl. Lol. Knife scales


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 12, 2015)

Extra nice! Looks like parts of it will need to be stabilized. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 13, 2015)

There are some pretty amazing colors in there as well as wild grain. Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 13, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> There are some pretty amazing colors in there as well as wild grain. Nice!


Got another small piece I'm going to see what I can get out of it


----------

